# SHF's Nano Reef for Canreef Nano contest - Fluval Flora technology tester



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So they are having a nano reef contest and this year I decided to join. I was going to do a pico reef with a 2g Spec but Felicia wanted one of her small fw planted tanks to be converted to sw (totally her idea). No problem. Just upsized my entry and went with the 8g Fluval Flora.

Finally some pics of my new nano reef:

Fluval Flora as fw planted - piece of wood leached a lot of tannins into the water










Empty tank with some saltwater










Empty tank with shallow sand bed (never got used to bb look)










Added a couple of pieces of live rock, but later changed out aquascaping










Topped up water










This is just Version 0.5. I already changed out the aquascaping, added some frags and some captive bred fish in there. I will eventually use this tank to test some new DIY equipment my friend and I are building.

I'll take more pics and post them later.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good, i like that light, i need something like that for my fluval chi


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Today's pic.

This is V1. I expect the nano to evolve two or three more times with the final version being a real technology tester.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Looking good, i like that light, i need something like that for my fluval chi


That's just a stock Spec light (very low power LEDs) with two blue moonlights attached. It's only on until I can get my "DIY" LED unit with stainless steel hanging kit on it. That will be V2.

V3 will involve new pump & heating system.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

wow...looking good already.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking really good! What are you using for filtration? Any livestock going in eventually?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

It currently has 2 captive bred black clowns and a little yellow prawn goby I found in my sump.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

The tank looks terrific! I really like how you took advantage of the height. 

IMO it would look even better if you put a background on it, I think every tank looks better with a background. For backgrounds for tanks that size I just go to the dollar store and buy black or blue or white poster board and cut it down to size (it's usually 2 sheets for a $1).


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, heading there today for background material. Going to background all my tanks.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Yup, heading there today for background material. Going to background all my tanks.


Are you going to let Felicia pick out the colour? ...you might end up with a bright pink or purple background


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I was going to but she decided that she'd rather go back to my parents house for the afternoon. I'll go some other day when I can bring her along as my consultant.:bigsmile:


----------

